# Quick! Look at thia Chi - What do you think?



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

*HELP is this hydrocephalus??*

Do you think this pup has hydrocephalus

PHOTOS BELOW


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

Woah that came up tiny lol


I will try again



Ella12head by ThrillChi, on Flickr


ellaside by ThrillChi, on Flickr



ella12wksbody by ThrillChi, on Flickr


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Dosent look like it to me hun. looks perfect x


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

Thank you for that! I am very interested in her, just anxious about her health. She is in a different state so I would probly on see her if/when she arrives


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Some chis just do look a bit squinty eyed when they are little. If you googe hydro you will be able to see how different they look to the pup you like. Shes a beautiful colour to. Im a little jealous! lol x


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

I just did and I want to cry! But yes, I see there is a clear difference. Do you think the eyes will straighten up as the dog grows? Nd yes I love the colour nd markings


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Oh, she's beautiful & No, I don't think she has hydro. Wondering occur in some animals in infants as the eye muscles are weak. As they grow, they get stronger & straighten up the majority of the time. I don't think you have anything to worry about. She is so precious. Congratulations!!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

She looks normal to me! Are you going to get her?


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Her eyes look fine to me, but her body is rather long. And she looks big. How old is she? But her coloring is gorgeous!! And she very cute!


----------



## nic2576 (Nov 21, 2008)

She is gorgeous and has the same face type as my Bailey. I say go for it, she is too cute.


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

woodard2009 said:


> Oh, she's beautiful & No, I don't think she has hydro. Wondering occur in some animals in infants as the eye muscles are weak. As they grow, they get stronger & straighten up the majority of the time. I don't think you have anything to worry about. She is so precious. Congratulations!!!


Thats good to hear! I have got the all clear from my partner, just sent the photos to a breeder/friend to see if she thinks she is all good!



Brodysmom said:


> She looks normal to me! Are you going to get her?


Hopefully! Just getting advice off a breeder/friend atm 



Ivy's mom said:


> Her eyes look fine to me, but her body is rather long. And she looks big. How old is she? But her coloring is gorgeous!! And she very cute!


She is 3months now - I think she is on the larger side of the scale but still inthe standard. I am quite fond of her colouring too!



nic2576 said:


> She is gorgeous and has the same face type as my Bailey. I say go for it, she is too cute.


Thanks! Its such a hard choice to make without seeing the dog properly!! But I think I will get her - she is such a doll


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I think she's a doll! :love5:


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Oohhh....have you made a decision yet, waiting on pins and needles here  I'm always soo excited for members to get new babes!!!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I think she looks normal too, but looks pet quality not show, if you are looking for show quality!


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

MChis said:


> I think she's a doll! :love5:


Nawww I know!! 



Ivy's mom said:


> Oohhh....have you made a decision yet, waiting on pins and needles here  I'm always soo excited for members to get new babes!!!


Haha I am still waiting from a response from my friend - i might bug her via text lol




flippedstars said:


> I think she looks normal too, but looks pet quality not show, if you are looking for show quality!


Yeah I know she has flaws but I dont think I am going to find a girl that is good show quality. The only other pups avalible or to be born soon are wither long coat or are plain white which doesnt interest me, or tan - which I have lol.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I love her and her coloring as well.....go for it....


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

She's very pretty  Coco's eyes were worse than that when she was little, at seven months you can't even tell. I think their eye muscles get stronger as they grow and it fixes itself.


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

*Not so good news*

This is the Advice I got back from my exhibitor/breeder friend

_Just looking at the pictures it's hard to tell. I really need one of her side-on so I can see her top-line, turn of stifle etc. But based on these pictures, yes, she is pretty in colour but I don't think she will turn out to be of show potential. SIRE'S BREEDER (Prefix Removed) is known to have big dogs and they also buy dogs from the trading post/markets and register them on the end of a litter they have bred and then charge hefty prices for dogs that aren't even purebred - so what the pedigree papers show are wrong. I know SIRES PREFIX and a lot of ethical, responsible breeders steer clear of their lines as you really don't know what you are getting. Looking at her front, she is very solid and her paws are huge. She will be a big dog. Her muzzle is quite long at this stage and I don't know if it will grow longer as she ages, she has lovely big ears. I wouldn't worry about her eyes being a little turned out. I have had pups like this and they have corrected themselves and look normal as they aged. Hoping the breeder is being honest about the hydrocephalus, then I wouldn't be too concerned. I would make arrangements with the breeder that if it turns out to be the case and you pay a lot in vet bills, that she/he agree to pay at least half of the expenses. The breeder mentioned something about a slight twist in the tail. Judges will pick up on that as it is very noticable on smoothcoats and that would cost you heavily in the showring._

With the information about the Sire's Breeder, I really dont think I should persue this puppy. Which sucks, cause she is cute


----------



## liss77 (Feb 9, 2011)

No I don't think she has hydrocephalus.

My son suffers from hydrocephalus & when he was born he had a very large protruding forehead & his eyes were almost forced down & shut from the pressure. Also his head was extremely heavy & hard to hold up. While he is a person & this is a dog, I imagine the results would be similar. I am prettty sure that a pup with hydro would not be able to look up the way she is in the last picture & I'd say the eyes are a result of weak focal muscles as already suggested by others.

She is absolutely adorable though & I do hope you get her


----------



## liss77 (Feb 9, 2011)

Oops, didn't see your last post...

What a shame, she is such a cutie & what an awful thing for the breeder to be doing in regards to registering non legitimate pups!

Best of luck finding the right pup in the near future


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Here is the thing, if you want a brood...don't get a funky color to start with. Every dog you breed from here on out will very likely be drastically influenced by that first bitch. So get a basic color ... tan, cream, white, black and tan ... with NICE DARK PIGMENT. That will up the likelyhood you CAN breed your own show puppy. Review your standard. Learn what the dog SHOULD look like. Head is huge as far as showing goes, but it can be corrected in one generation. So, look for a correct body. Level topline. Strong bite. If you have to breed a bad bite, breed an underbite, NEVER an over, open or wry bite. B'c you can never get rid of those. You may like blues now, but if you seriously get interested in showing, you will be so pissed every time a really nice blue baby pops up, b'c they, along w/ choc and black and tans, simply don't show as well as the more standard colors of red, tan, white, fawn, cream, etc. At least that's true here in the states. Have you been to a show yet to see what's in the ring? Find what you can that as closely as possible resembles those bitches with the correct body, and don't worry too much about the heads. You can fix those if you need to. And most breeders who have been doing it for awhile won't keep a bitch without a good head. 

Muzzles grow until 12-14 months of age. Anyone who tells you otherwise DOES NOT KNOW WHAT THEY ARE TALKING ABOUT. It WILL change and it WILL grow and it WONT STOP until that age. Some take even longer. Heads, depending on lines, often are not "finished" until 2 years. I have no idea tho what its like to find a nice chi over there. If you have a decent budget for one, maybe consider importing one? You could probably find one from here, definitely.

Trust me I know all too well how frustrating it is to find that perfect girl. One thing I know is people are much more willing to sell me a nice bitch now that I have done pretty well showing B, and I know the quality available to me will get even better once I have finished him. Some breeders will let you co-own a male here, where they have all breeding rights, but he lives with you and you show him.


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

liss77 said:


> No I don't think she has hydrocephalus.
> 
> My son suffers from hydrocephalus & when he was born he had a very large protruding forehead & his eyes were almost forced down & shut from the pressure. Also his head was extremely heavy & hard to hold up. While he is a person & this is a dog, I imagine the results would be similar. I am prettty sure that a pup with hydro would not be able to look up the way she is in the last picture & I'd say the eyes are a result of weak focal muscles as already suggested by others.
> 
> She is absolutely adorable though & I do hope you get her


Thank you so much for sharing, that must have been such a tough time on the both of you! I truely hope he is better now??



liss77 said:


> Oops, didn't see your last post...
> 
> What a shame, she is such a cutie & what an awful thing for the breeder to be doing in regards to registering non legitimate pups!
> 
> Best of luck finding the right pup in the near future


I know, there is actually a shocking amout of registered breeders in NSW that are just in it for the money.



flippedstars said:


> Here is the thing, if you want a brood...don't get a funky color to start with. Every dog you breed from here on out will very likely be drastically influenced by that first bitch. So get a basic color ... tan, cream, white, black and tan ... with NICE DARK PIGMENT. That will up the likelyhood you CAN breed your own show puppy. Review your standard. Learn what the dog SHOULD look like. Head is huge as far as showing goes, but it can be corrected in one generation. So, look for a correct body. Level topline. Strong bite. If you have to breed a bad bite, breed an underbite, NEVER an over, open or wry bite. B'c you can never get rid of those. You may like blues now, but if you seriously get interested in showing, you will be so pissed every time a really nice blue baby pops up, b'c they, along w/ choc and black and tans, simply don't show as well as the more standard colors of red, tan, white, fawn, cream, etc. At least that's true here in the states. Have you been to a show yet to see what's in the ring? Find what you can that as closely as possible resembles those bitches with the correct body, and don't worry too much about the heads. You can fix those if you need to. And most breeders who have been doing it for awhile won't keep a bitch without a good head.
> 
> Muzzles grow until 12-14 months of age. Anyone who tells you otherwise DOES NOT KNOW WHAT THEY ARE TALKING ABOUT. It WILL change and it WILL grow and it WONT STOP until that age. Some take even longer. Heads, depending on lines, often are not "finished" until 2 years. I have no idea tho what its like to find a nice chi over there. If you have a decent budget for one, maybe consider importing one? You could probably find one from here, definitely.
> 
> Trust me I know all too well how frustrating it is to find that perfect girl. One thing I know is people are much more willing to sell me a nice bitch now that I have done pretty well showing B, and I know the quality available to me will get even better once I have finished him. Some breeders will let you co-own a male here, where they have all breeding rights, but he lives with you and you show him.


Its a mission over here lol. It sounds like there are alot of breeders over there?? But as you said, you needed to get a male Chi and prove yourself before anyone would sell you a Girl.

I am really lucky that I have made friends an a exhibitor/breeder who genuinely loves her dogs and does right by them and breeds properly, not often and mostly to enlarge the show team. 

She had a hard time starting out as well and I think thats why she is happy to help me out! :hello1:


----------



## liss77 (Feb 9, 2011)

> Thank you so much for sharing, that must have been such a tough time on the both of you! I truely hope he is better now??


We have had a few setbacks & he is delayed, but he is a strong little guy & we have great support at RCH Melbourne so things are stable now. I am grateful everyday that after all he has been through I have a healthy, happy 4 year old boy.

Its such a shame that the registered breeders do this. I am not interested in showing or breeding & I bought my one pure chi from a non registered breeder, but I know she loves the breed, bought her dogs from registered breeders & and that she would never represent her dogs for anything but what they are. I hope you can find someone honest & trustworthy soon.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Aw that's too bad! She is a cutie still!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Ah, I didn't realize you wanted to show/breed. She is a BEAUTIFUL pet quality Chi but I certainly would pass if I was looking to show or breed her.

I don't have much to add to what your friend/breeder & Kristi said. Just wanted to say that I eventually would love to get into showing & originally though I'd look for a chocolate or blue female but have definitely changed my mind. While those are/were my fav color (and I LOVE white & tan markings) I've definitely realized I'd be better off with a color that typically shows better. 

Good luck in your search!! You will find the right Chi Chi in time....


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Does your friend breed chis or another breed? B'c if she breeds chis, I would just force yourself to wait for one of hers...? She will be likely to give you a better dog because she knows you. 

There are a lot of breeders here!! I have no idea how many there are in Aust though. Even still, finding a good solid show prospect or brood is time consuming and requires a lot of patience


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I love what your breeder friend had to say. She is spot on with her advice. I'd wait and get a nice show potential puppy from her!! Definitely!!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

not sure if you would be interested but Kedar-Manoah Chihuahuas is homing some of their show and breeding chihuahuas as they will no longer be showing and breeding .
Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More

if by any chance you could message me the prefix of the breeder so i know to steer clear of them in the future  , it would be much appreciated  .


----------

